

Safe way to upload files to Dropbox from an untrusted computer - sepeth
https://github.com/frontsideair/dropboxwindow

======
pXMzR2A
AFAIK Dropbox is an untrusted computer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condoleeza_Rice#Role_in_author...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condoleeza_Rice#Role_in_authorizing_use_of_controversial_interrogation_techniques)

~~~
greggarious
I agree, but so are most cloud services: [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_%28surveillance_program%...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_%28surveillance_program%29)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XKEYSCORE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XKEYSCORE)

With Dropbox at least I can encrypt my data before uploading.

------
socceroos
'Safe' from the sense that it makes it difficult to compromise the security
credentials of your account. However, this will do nothing to stop you from
inadvertently uploading ransomware to your account.

~~~
frontsideair
Well of course it has no anti-malware features, the only protection it has is
that no credentials are sent to the client, just an authorization token, which
you can disable using your phone.

------
sophacles
This seems very similar to SQRL....
[https://www.grc.com/sqrl/sqrl.htm](https://www.grc.com/sqrl/sqrl.htm) how
much does it differ?

~~~
frontsideair
Author here. I haven't seen SQRL and I'll check it in detail later. It looks
like a more complicated thing than what I did and much more work compared to a
simple, hackathon-like project.

My project works only on Dropbox and it doesn't require Dropbox to support any
other authentication mechanism. It just uses OAuth2 behind the scenes.

------
prakash-news
well actually dropbox is highly relevant enough for the technology, i could
grab a depth within this concept, just point i was lacking is about SQRL

